# Sealant recommendation



## bluelindley (Aug 11, 2016)

Any recommendations on a non toxic clear sealant.

Thanks, Brendon


----------



## Stompsy (Aug 11, 2016)

We've used pond sealant in few enclosures now and it does the trick nicely.... You can get it in a number of colors, as well as clear and we just discovered it can be applied by spraying also!


----------



## Smittiferous (Aug 11, 2016)

The brand from Bunnings is Crommelins. I think it's $22ish for a litre, $40something for four litres, and the clear is likely the cheapest. In the builders hardware section, near expansion foam/cement bags etc


----------



## bluelindley (Aug 11, 2016)

Awesome, I'll check them out. Thank you both


----------



## pinefamily (Aug 14, 2016)

There are two brands of pond sealer, Crommelin's and er, the other one.  I can never remember the name of the other brand.
One is sold at Bunnings, as Smittiferous said, the other is sold elsewhere. I bought it at a garden centre, so look around. They are roughly the same cost, the main difference is one is shinier than the other one.


----------



## Murph_BTK (Aug 14, 2016)

the best one.. a few colours to choose from also..


----------



## bluelindley (Aug 15, 2016)

Cool, haven't had a chance yet but I'll check them out. Thanks again


----------



## bluelindley (Aug 23, 2016)

Managed to get to Bunnings tonight, checked out the Crommelin pond sealer but it was quite liquidy, just wondering if that's the one??


----------



## Smittiferous (Aug 23, 2016)

I just dragged my butt off my comfy, comfy couch to go check my own pot of the Crommelins clear pond seal, and yes it's quite sloshy. That's normal. 


I can't get comfortable on the couch again now...


----------



## pinefamily (Aug 24, 2016)

The pond sealers are very thin, and as per instructions you need several coats, in alternate directions.

Maybe it's time for a new couch [MENTION=32194]Smittiferous[/MENTION].


----------



## bluelindley (Aug 24, 2016)

Hahaha thank you 

So the enclosure is made of some sort of laminated mdf, what I'm wanting to do is waterproof the joins in the enclosure to prevent it from swelling, would this sealer do the job or should I aim for a silicone sealer?? (Should have explained this before you got off the couch Smittiferous)


----------



## Stompsy (Aug 24, 2016)

bluelindley said:


> Hahaha thank you
> 
> So the enclosure is made of some sort of laminated mdf, what I'm wanting to do is waterproof the joins in the enclosure to prevent it from swelling, would this sealer do the job or should I aim for a silicone sealer?? (Should have explained this before you got off the couch Smittiferous)



You would be better using acrylic gaps or silicon for that... but just make sure whatever you use will adhere to the laminate.


----------



## pinefamily (Aug 24, 2016)

What ever you use make sure it doesn't have mould inhibitors in it. They are poisonous for reptiles. I've always used Selleys glass silicone.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## bluelindley (Aug 24, 2016)

To easy, thank you


----------



## Murph_BTK (Nov 14, 2016)

Quick question for all the peeps who've made a rock wall background.. i have almost finished the polystyrene background.. and have shaped 90% of it what now should i use.. a grout...? 
What gives it the strength and durability to hold up to a Monitor clawing away through the ledges and hideholes and general wall? 
I went to bunnings and confused myself wven more hahaha.. so any help will A: be appreciated and B: the best response will receive a free sign photo you yours truly .. 










add me on instagram murph_BTK


----------



## pinefamily (Nov 15, 2016)

Render is better than grout IMO. You can add colour to it for different effects and then seal it with lots of coats of pond sealer.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## DCR62 (Nov 15, 2016)

I just (as in about 1 hour ago) completed the grouting of my foam rock wall. I used 1 bag of this and it managed 2 coats on a fairly large area.


----------



## Smittiferous (Nov 15, 2016)

I use the same grout as [MENTION=42689]DCR62[/MENTION]

Post-grout I use a couple of coats of crommelins pond sealer, which you can add oxide to if you want to tinker with the colour. Sandstone is the best base colour if you want to add different oxides to it, eg reds n browns etc. Should be able to find the oxides in the same isle as the pond sealer, builder's hardware if I recall correctly. It can be sprayed on, too. Cheapo putty gun works a treat, if you have access to a compressor.


----------



## Murph_BTK (Nov 15, 2016)

Cheers guys for the advice and information.. about 3 weeks away from the final stages (can't rush things) 

add me on instagram murph_BTK


----------

